# 70 GTO VIN under AC blower motor



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

The VIN number on my judge was found on the firewall below the blower motor. just FYI. I also found the last 3 digits of my VIN on the metal shift boot. just FYI if you didn't know.:seeya:


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

70_GTO_JUDGE said:


> I also found the last 3 digits of my VIN on the metal shift boot.


:cool Sorry, I don't have a clue what you mean. Do you mean the sheet metal shifter hump on a stick shift car?


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool Sorry, I don't have a clue what you mean. Do you mean the sheet metal shifter hump on a stick shift car?


yes...or it just happens to be the same as my last 3 of he vin. 944


----------

